
Show HN: Clapbutton.com – A medium like clap button for any blog - burnt_toast
https://clapbutton.com
======
leshokunin
Nice unbundling, similar to what Facebook did for the likes. That said, the
pricing is insane. I came in expecting an open source product, or a one time
fee at most. There’s very little that justifies a continued service.

